# Grandgoat



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

My granddaughter just sent me a picture of my grand-goat, she has another one but no pics. His name is Butthead and he thinks he is a GR! LOL


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh June that is so funny. My husband and I were just talking about when we retire, we want to be down the shore, with enough land for a couple of chickens and at least one goat, and of course as many dogs as we can have. Love the name butthead, I may steal it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's cute, great name!!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Is he a boer? I only have 2 goats right now. I kept the 2 girls we botled fed and sold the rest of them. I hope they are happy I miss them but goodness it was costingalot to feed.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Too cute! Love the name!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love his picture and name  My friend has 5 Arapawa's, one of which is a escape artist, a real Houdini.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

how cute!!! LOVE the name Butthead! LOL


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Butthead is cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I had a pet goat when I was a kid. they are very friendly and quite a lot of fun to have around. His name was cinnamon and he wasn't the looker Butthead is, but I loved him dearly.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

stan & ollie (Susan) I would love to have you and DH living in CM, and yes you can steal his name. 

General V.... Butthead is lamancha boar mix and Beavis is nubian nygerian mix.

Golden Camper.... Butthead is also very good at escaping, another Houdini!

Thanks everyone for your kind words, I didn't realise how many people love goats!

Picture is Beavis our other grand-goat......................

June


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hope Beavis isn't a butthead with those horns!!!!!!!!!!! Wow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*June*

June

Congratulations your GRANDGOAT!! SO CUTE!!!
DOES that make you a GrandGoatGrandMom?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

DOES that make you a GrandGoatGrandMom? 
__________________

Karen, it sure does, I love them! They are smart and funny!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goats*

I love Goats, too!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey June, guess what....I am goat sitting for the week starting tomorrow. I was mistaken, not 5 but 4 goats.

Been there with dogs and cats, first time sitting for goats. I was "trained" by the owner how to get houdini back in the paddock, feeding them etc.

Also sitting 2 female Goldies, 12 & 2 yrs of age. Think I may have to steal the senior gal  Tugs at my heart big time, but Fiona would not put up with another gal in the house.

They all will stay at their house (especially the goats ) I visit 3x a day. Will get a few pics for you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How fun for you guys (and nice of you to do) You just may wind up having to get Fi a goat by the time your goatsitting is over. They are really wonderful creatures, very dog like if treated right. We are on the back up list for boy babies right now


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Steve, have fun sitting, we have taken care of our grand-goats and it was like something out of cartoon. They are kept in a barn at night, sounds easy.............not so, we had quite the workout getting them in. When we thought one was in the other would escape out the other end of the barn. I think they were both taking advantage of their Grand-goat parents! You see my DH and I are city slickers ( both born and raised in the city) we tried farming 7 acres about 25 years ago. I now prefer to go to farmers markets. 

We also did dog sitting last week at our home, that was fun. His name is Murphy and such a sweetheart. He just completed his last round of chemo for lymphoma. You would never know he was sick, a real joy to have.

I like the pics of the osprey!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> How fun for you guys (and nice of you to do) You just may wind up having to get Fi a goat by the time your goatsitting is over. They are really wonderful creatures, very dog like if treated right.* We are on the back up list for boy babies right now*


You are thinking of a boy goat? They can be a wee bit pushy as far as I know :uhoh: If the one boy head buts me I'm gonna head but him back, LOL.

These goats I am taking care of are not tame.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Should be fun June. Fed the goats this morning. The pellet food has to go in several different feeding stations or the get in a fight. One of them is quite pushy for those pellets. Hay in the PM.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I can't wait to hear about your adventures over the next week babysitting the goats and of course the Goldens. Soooooo looking forward to seeing pictures too.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Took these a few years ago, a preview if you will


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Looks like you're in for quite an adventure, especially with the size of the horns on the one. 

Maybe you'll decide to get yourself a few after this week. 

I've seen a few reports where Goats are being leased out to clear off vegetation in some areas that are too hard to get to with a mower.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow those are some might BIG horns !!! IF and it's a really big if, we do get them, they would be fixed and dehorned and I would bottle raise them. If I don't take them, they get eaten !! Hopefully none will be boys.:crossfing


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Those horns are nothing compared to Pierre that passed away years ago. He was a stud for the Arapawa line. No way I walked in there when he was around. These goats are old school... Look up Arapawa's on the web, very few around. Interesting linage.

That boy would gut me quick, no thanks. Theses are wild, not happy friendly pet me type goats. But I am their buddy because I bring them food


----------

